# Letzte Chance in diesem Jahr! Nicht entgehen lassen!!!



## Ben1000 (28. Dezember 2006)

Und da simma wieder! Am Samstag den 30.12.06 gehts zwar nicht mehr zum Adventsbiken, aber zum "zwischen den Jahren" - Biken um Bamberg herum. Die letzte Chance für alle Bamberger Biker dieses Jahr nochmal zusammen zu kommen! Nutzt sie!!!

Treffpunkt wäre (ausser Mabi und Frankenbiker haben was einzuwenden...) um 13.00 Uhr am Bahnhof in Bamberg oder Alternativ um 13.30 Uhr in Dörfleins am Parkplatz vom Diller Keller (unterhalb des Kreuzberges).

Vorraussichtliche Route geht von Dörfleins über die Ausläufer der Hassberge, bis Baunach, nach Unterhaid bis Viereth. Dort entweder Einkehr in der Brauerei Kundmüller in Weiher oder wieder zurück nach Bamberg und hier Einkehr. Je nachdem wird im Dunklen zurückgefahren, also wer braucht Licht mitnehmen...

Also Bamberger und Anwohnende, kommt aus euren Löchern!

Am Samstag ist es heiter bis wolkig bei Temperaturen um 3 Grad





-2/3°C

Quelle: http://www.donnerwetter.de/region/morgen.hts?plz=96062


----------



## Frankenbiker (28. Dezember 2006)

Bin dabei. Komme zum Bahnhof. Wo wird eingekehrt? 

Gruß
M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (28. Dezember 2006)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Bin dabei.



Das freut mich  !



> Wo wird eingekehrt?



Sag mal liest du eigentlich was ich schreibe  . Mensch, du!



Ben1000 schrieb:


> Dort entweder Einkehr in der Brauerei Kundmüller in Weiher oder wieder zurück nach Bamberg und hier Einkehr.



   

Wenn wir in Bamberg einkehren wollen können wir noch überlegen wohin. Aber falls du ins Mahr willst, sollten wir vorher reservieren.


----------



## mabi (28. Dezember 2006)

Brauerei Kundmüller

ich bleib gleich in weiher sitzten um 19.00 uhr fängt schafkopfrennen an


----------



## Ben1000 (28. Dezember 2006)

Boa, das hört sich ja schon mal sehr gut an. Man Frankenbiker, die haben ein Rauchbier, das den European Beer Star Award 2006 gewonnen hat! Und einen Bock haben sie auch. Ich bin dafür!

Nicht das der Eindruck entsteht, dass wir nur einkehren...


----------



## Frankenbiker (29. Dezember 2006)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Sag mal liest du eigentlich was ich schreibe  . Mensch, du!



Du schreibst so viel!


----------



## Ben1000 (29. Dezember 2006)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Du schreibst so viel!



Na gut, werde mich anstrengen weniger zu schreiben.

Änderung:
Samstag 13.30 Uhr Bahnhof Bamberg!


----------



## Frankenbiker (31. Dezember 2006)

So hat das Jahr einen biketechnisch würdigen Abschluss erfahren. V. a. die Rückfahrt von Weiher durch den Michelsberger Wald durch die fränkische Nacht hat richtig Laune gemacht. Und der Blick über das nächtliche Bamberg war der krönende Abschluss - quasi die Antizipation von Silvester.

Allen ein gutes neues Jahr! 
M.


----------



## Ben1000 (1. Januar 2007)

Happy new Year von mir auch. War mal wieder toll und schreit nach Wiederholung


----------



## Frankenbiker (1. Januar 2007)




----------



## Ben1000 (1. Januar 2007)

Laufzeit 8 Stunden, hehe, ich hoffe du trägst das nicht in den Winterpokal ein    .

Dein Druchschnittspuls kommt aber hoffe ich nur zustande, weil du deine Uhr in der Wirtschaft weiterlaufen hast lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

